# Signs of PA Cheating



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Spouse admits to a EA with a local bimbo/serial ho. I have only uncovered evidence of this and not a PA. My question is were there tell tale signs of a PA an if so what were they. 

Thank you !


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SUCKA said:


> Spouse admits to a EA with a *local* bimbo/serial ho. I have only uncovered evidence of this and not a PA. My question is were there tell tale signs of a PA an if so what were they.
> 
> Thank you !


Sign #1 right there.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SUCKA said:


> Spouse admits to a EA with a local bimbo/serial ho. I have only uncovered evidence of this and not a PA. My question is were there tell tale signs of a PA an if so what were they.
> 
> Thank you !


Specifics of what was said between the 2 may help.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Originally admitted to having coffee once...then I found an additional receipt on a hidden account. I have been able to recover text but nothing that confirms a PA. However I still have suspicions of a PA and would not ever be able to recover trust in that situation.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SUCKA said:


> Originally admitted to having coffee once...then I found an additional receipt on a hidden account. I have been able to recover text but nothing that confirms a PA. However I still have suspicions of a PA and would not ever be able to recover trust in that situation.


Just evidence if coffee together. Any proclaiming of feelings for each other?


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

He admitted to "coffee" then I found another receipt so he admitted to a meal together.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

SUCKA said:


> He admitted to "coffee" then I found another receipt so he admitted to a meal together.


So this does constitute breaking boundaries for sure but it doesn't seem like lot to go on in terms of a PA. I don't know. Maybe the vets will weigh in with better advice


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stillfightingforus said:


> So this does constitute breaking boundaries for sure but it doesn't seem like lot to go on in terms of a PA. I don't know. Maybe the vets will weigh in with better advice


See post #2.

He’s lying, OP.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Since he paid for the meal, as evidenced by the receipt, he is investing in her proclivities to serial cheat with yet another. He is grooming her.

First with words, then soothing her belly with a warm meal. Then later with a goodbye kiss and maybe ample lip service, fulfilling this mouth to mouth parody.

Then 'soon' topped off with a midnight run to that split moon in her pantaloons.

The fact that she is compliant, is game, means off to the races, maybe already half way 'there'.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

SUCKA said:


> Originally admitted to having coffee once...then I found an additional receipt on *a hidden account*. I have been able to recover text but nothing that confirms a PA. However I still have suspicions of a PA and would not ever be able to recover trust in that situation.


Sorry but they are having sex.
I'm pretty sure she got a spoonful of dessert in the car at least.
Get a Voice Activated Recorder put it in his car. You won't like what you hear, but it will be verified.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

I am not going to jump to "they are having sex", but one thing is for certain: he is lying to you. Lies in marriage are like cockroaches - if you see one there are 10 more behind the wall.

Signs of a PA:

1. Sudden interest in appearance and clothing, suddenly going to the gym
2. he is more distant, distracted
3. attitude toward you changes
4. moodiness
5. guilty behaviors (hiding phone, getting off phone/computer when you walk into the room
6. unaccounted for time in his schedule
7. he does not answer phone or texts readily if he did before
8. sudden upsurge in your sex life (often indicates he is about to have a PA - he's all hot and bothered about the new woman and works it out with you until he beds her)
9. he does new things while having sex with you.
10. he is defensive when you question him about things


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SUCKA said:


> Spouse admits to a EA with a local bimbo/serial ho. I have only uncovered evidence of this and not a PA. My question is were there tell tale signs of a PA an if so what were they.
> 
> Thank you !


*If there is no loving sex and affection found within the confines of a committed relationship, and your spouse is not keeping time with you, is buying new clothes, is non-communicative or secretive, or is busy shaving their pubic regions for someone else's inherent enjoyment, then those might be signs of a PA!*


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Did he change the password on his phone and not tell you?


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

So your spouse has only admitted to what you know, bad sign in my book. If your spouse is not forthcoming with the truth, they are most likely hiding much more. So far you have this; 

Met for coffee. 
Hidden account you didn’t know of.
Met for a meal. 

See what I’m getting at? Trickle truth which is nothing more then damage control. Get the statements for this hidden account. Book a polygraph using the hidden account to pay for the polygraph, don’t tell your spouse until you are pulling into polygraph parking lot. Best of luck to you. Oh, ask @GusPolinski for his formula when the two are meeting in person.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

SUCKA said:


> Originally admitted to having coffee once...then I found an additional receipt on a hidden account. I have been able to recover text but nothing that confirms a PA. However I still have suspicions of a PA and would not ever be able to recover trust in that situation.


What was his explanation when you asked why he needed a "hidden" account?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

SUCKA said:


> He admitted to "coffee" then I found another receipt so he admitted to a meal together.


Welcome to the TT(trickle truth) train. There is more. Much more.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for all your insights everybody. Said account was for his mother. Asked him why he didnt put the lunch on our card. I pray if there is more here that it will be uncovered.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

He went to dinner with another woman, then tried to cover his tracks using his mother's account. Then he lied to you and said they only had coffee. You are suspicious of cheating. You are getting trickle truth (obvious sign of guilt). There are 4 reasons there that he has committed a nefarious deed. Just the fact that you're concerned is usually bad enough. Now you have 3 other good reasons to suspect.
My suspicion is that if it hasn't gone PA YET, it was on the way there. 


WHY did they have coffee?

WHY are you suspicious of your husband?

What has gone on in the past?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

You could drive youeself crazy trying to catch him red handed. But now that he knows your eyeballing him for cheating he will go underground extra stealth mode.

You might never get the iron clad prove !

Hes lying right through his Fing teeth.

Hes showing you who he is belive his actions not his bullshat words!


Time to really think is this anyway to live watching him waiting to catch him so you can say got you! Then file with a clear conscious !

What if he cleans up his act then 10 or 5 years down the line you catch him again?

Or

Just realize your marriage has deteriorated beyond repair. Then you can just start the ball rolling


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

He is lying. He is playing the well worn out game that cheaters engage in when caught out of trickle truthing. First he admitted to a coffee date. You dig further than you find a lunch date, next it will be we just kissed, after some more digging, it will be she just gave me a hand job, then the blow job and inevitably we only slept with each other once. End of the day no matter what they engaged in does not matter he cheated period!


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

The lies unraveled but I feel I hit the wall. I cant uncover any more information. Please pray bc I can deal with the truth. I may have intervened before something worse happened. I dont know.


----------



## SUCKA (Feb 5, 2018)

I think it has been cut off for right now. Im gonna go with the voice acti recorder as was suggested. Dont think much is happening but need to verify. I am also suspicious there is a second cell phone bc I monitor the primary one. TY ALL.


----------

